# How does coffee effect your DP/DR?



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't feel like you have to read my experience below to reply. I am interested in the way coffee makes you feel too. Feel free to go into your own detail in response.

I ate very little today and had an iced coffee with little creme. Now I feel disconnected to reality. It feels like I am trapped within myself. Everything around me looks strange, like I am in a video game. The symptoms lessen when I stare at a computer screen. I feel very light headed when I stand up. I feel emotionless and almost like someone else is controlling me. I have to stay outside of reality in order to keep myself from feeling so disconnected (using the internet.) I don't think if I was talking to someone in person that I would feel like I am engaged in the conversation. When I think of my past it feels like it was someone else's memories. I am not even sure I know what my name is. It seems impossible to study. My mind is blank and on auto-pilot. I'm really scared right now to be honest. I keep thinking maybe someone poisoned me...


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I feel nauseated and my ears are ringing...

My eyesight keeps fading in and out like I'm going cross-eyed

Chest pain


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Coffee has absolutely no effect on my DP whatsoever...(Unless I drink about 20 cups in one day) In fact i find morning coffee really helps get me going...I never drink coffee after 4 or 5 pm either.....

Not eating does though (You said you ate practically nothing) Not eating will definitely make you feel physically and mentally weaker...

Those thoughts that someone poisoned you are classic DP obsessive morbid thinking patterns....They are usually scarey and disturbing and a bit paranoid...I used to think stuff like people had spiked me with LSD or that I was going to lose it and harm someone etc etc...They are garbage thoughts and you need to try discard them for the crap they are (Although thats easier said than done, I know!)

I also know that when your going through this it can be hard to eat....Just try even very small amounts a couple of times a day...Some fruit or toast or some scrambled eggs, even some chocolate if ya can....Not eating will definitely contribute to making you feel worse...Try to also get some extra sleep in...Giving the mind a break from the obsessive thinking patterns helps too....


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

There are 3 outcomes that happen when I drink coffee and depends on how I am feeling/If I have eaten/If I drank alcohol the night before

1. Nothing happens.... not even the caffeine has any effect

2. I get Incredibly hyper and I might get a little DR but the caffeine boost also makes me very social/happy (if I have too much though I will crash and that is not fun)

3. My DR/DP shoots through the roof and my hands become super shaky and jittery followed by feelings of passing out or super anxiety

It is a gamble and I only have coffee when I really need it (once a week mostly) and most of the time I get 1 or 2


----------

